# Deck design. Input needed!



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm going to be putting in a new deck in front of our new slider and was wondering if I could get some input from fellow TLF'ers on what might fit nicely (functional) and look good. I can't SketchUp or CAD so don't ask! OHH and I'm terrible at drawing...so no help there either.

So here's the deal, we just put in this new slider. It's 10ft long and the wall is a little over 12 feet from concrete edge to house corner by the downspout.

At first I was thinking of just making a nice hardwood step (ipe or mangaris) to some sort of mulched landing. After the slider was installed, we put in a hottub and I am now over having mulch around. I keep dragging it into the grass, or into the house, etc. So my initial plans of having a small step are now leaning towards a small deck that goes almost to the edge of the lawn and helps with late night jumps to the tub.

There are a few points that I'm having some issues with..
1) if the deck is too close to the grass I may have some shading on that edge of the grass causing weak, crappy looking turf. 
2) my main access to the side house is through that gate on the right. I am going to redo the gate to match the deck. I occasionally need wheelbarrow access to this area and this would make it more difficult. 
3) I built the jacuzzi sourround recently and I'm not going to change that at all...how can I marry the deck up to it where it flows nicely?
4) how far over should I carry the deck? Ie; how wide?
- if I take it all the way to the tree it would be in front of the gate(which should be fine because the deck will be on grade) so you would have to take one step down to get into the side yard.
-should I stop it at edge of the house instead? Edge of the downspout?

I probably left some stuff out but typing on the phone is kind of difficult. Let me know what I need to clarify!

Here are some photos...
Front view:





Front side view looking towards jacuzzi and gate (gate on left):



Gate/side house access:



Photo showing slider to turf width in the other direction:



Thanks for the help and input..OH forgot to say that I am going to be using mangaris as my deck material.

Cheers!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

How were you thinking of supporting your decking ... are you just laying it on the ground? Deck boards, even the engineered ones, are meant to be installed in elevated situations and not at grade (think of the air circulation it needs to stay dry, and try not to think of the insect haven you'll create by laying it on dirt!).

In your case pavers would be an ideal solution since you can remain at existing grade and match up well with your existing side entry as well as grass level. Since you don't have an overhang over your patio area you'll need to stay 6" below the slider with the finished surface of your deck/patio so that water won't make its way under/around the framing, while sloping away from the structure.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Stamp concrete is another option.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@corneliani @g-man would you guys concrete set the pavers? I'm really trying to get away from all of the dust, chips, dirt etc.

And FWIW the deck would float on piers. I was planning on removing about 3"s of dirt from that area. There is also a French drain that I can tie in under the deck. I would also slope it towards the lawn. My only concern about water...being such a dry climate is a warping of the deck boards. Cupping.

The idea that spawned the deck was to have a nice level spot to walk out on from the master. I mean if it is really concerning I guess I could pour a slab and build the deck on that to prevent ground contact? But that would add majorly to the project cost.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@corneliani sorry I just processed your comment about the threshold clearance. I wasn't planning on connecting the deck to the house so I was going to have it 1/4" off of the slider l, set just below the water weep holes on the door. There is a 2' overhang of my eaves so I figured worst case would be rain splashing up onto glass. The current drop from the door to the dirt is about 7".


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I like the flagstone you already have there. Fill it in with more flagstones as a patio. Or are you riping those out.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@CLT49er those were there...kinda a red sandstone. They are lightly cemented in but easy enough to remove. It's too far of a drop down I believe to not do anything. Kinda feels like an awkward step that you might go down that's just not sized right. Like your expecting to hit something but you've got another 2 inches down..

I guess to answer your question...I was gonna rip those out


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

My vote would be for bluestone, but I think if you want a deck and you excavate the area you could do a floating ground level deck. In your climate you may be able to get away with these as your footings, if your municipality allows them.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Common-7-in-x-11-in-x-11-in-Actual-7-125-in-x-10-375-in-x-10-375-in-Concrete-Deck-Block/50113084?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-bdm-_-google-_-lia-_-210-_-brickandblock-_-50113084-_-0&placeholder=null&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=CjwKCAjw3riIBhAwEiwAzD3TiVByefaI7Jaheswo1RQqQxlzzGh7WlyCaLgPNNkzQ63W2Hto9n9gDxoC0IoQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

As for the decking material, I would look into the composite materials made by timbertek and fiberon. Since you brought up some exotic hardwoods, I will mention that fiberon especially has some really great colors IMO.





I doubt you would see a lot of movement in the boars like you fear, but if you want them to really not budge, you could go all PVC by the same brands. I did a fiberon deck last year and have been extremely impressed so far.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

When we built our house, I had planned for a deck and installed 2 x 12's along the house to support it. We didn't get around to putting a deck in for years and when we did, changed our mind and put in stamped concrete. It required a couple steps down to get to grade but worked out much better.

With your grade I would lean towards stamped concrete if you don't want to deal with a sand base or if you can, pavers or more of the flagstone you have in place would work very well. While wood decks can look great, they require a lot of maintenance. Stamped concrete just takes a pressure washer and an occasional coat of sealer and it looks like new. I also feel decking is used where it isn't practical to have concrete or pavers.

As far as size, I don't think you can go too big. Our patio has become an extension of our living space where during this beautiful Seattle summer we spend nearly every evening on it. I would think you would want it deep enough to fit patio furniture and a table big enough to fit your family around and of course a grill.


----------

